# Want more variety!!!



## Sukithefish'10 (Jul 12, 2011)

Okay, so I am really loving my guppies, they are awesome and gorgeous and there babies are always suprising me by growin' up even more beautiful than the parents but now, after having just guppies and tetras in my tank I am thinking I want a little more variety. Any suggestions for any other livebearing species would be helpful...I have already looked into mollies and platies but I am just not that into them...any suggestions would be helpful.

Thanks in advance, 

Sukithefish'10


----------



## fish1 (May 24, 2011)

goodeids are a nice species to keep


----------



## Sukithefish'10 (Jul 12, 2011)

WHat are Goodieds? I've never even heard of those before...


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Was thinking of sugesting Endlers guppys, but think they would cross breed with the guppys. How about Limia's if you can find them, heres a link to some species...
http://www.fishbase.org.cn/nomenclature/SpeciesList.php?genus=Limia
Not sure what else, halfbeaks prehaps, no experience with them not sure how they would go with your other fish. Otherwise forget livebearers and add some other fish.
By the way how big is your tank?


----------



## Sukithefish'10 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a 55 gallon right now...buts its FULL of guppies that I have got to find homes for before I actually add anything else, I'm just trying to find something different...The limias would be very difficult to find sigh* I have never seen the like of them around here...they are a good suggestion though, they look cute almost like little Cichlid guppies...if I could ever find any I would definitely enjoy a few in my tank...would they get along with my guppies?


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes in fact on further research they may interbreed with them too as are so closely related.


----------



## Sukithefish'10 (Jul 12, 2011)

REally? I wonder what the offspring would look like...


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

Loaches are always fun. Some of my favorites in particular are kuhli loaches. Cory-cats are fun, too. They're interesting to watch when you've got a small shoal of about 5 or 6. If you don't have the room for that many, try pygmy cories. They're half the size of, say, a panda corydoras... and very cute. They're perfect for fry tanks, too.

Try to stay away from other tetras or danios. They can be notorious fin-nippers... especially if there aren't enough of them in the tank to be happy. 

It would probably help to know the size of your tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

American livebearer association. ALA. Go to an ALA show and you will be totally blown away by the sheer number of livebearing fishes that you can keep in a aquarium, but never see in stores.

There are all kinds of livebearers. Great white sharks qualify. Limia is a genus of molly-like fish from Central and South America. Goodieds (family goodiedea) are (usuallY) Mexican (often endangered) livebearers that like hard, alkaline water. They are often aggressive and have interesting behaviors. Because they are mean, you don't keep them with guppies, its more normal to keep them with cichlids or alone.

Unlike mollies, guppies, swords, that basically hatch an egg in a pouch. goodied mommies nourish their growing fry internally though a blood connection (like a human's placenta) and thus produce a small number of very large, well-developed fry.

There are large livebearers (halfbeaks are one) that hunt cichlid fry in the wild.


----------

